# Tying bands to the side



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Check this pick:









I'm tying not to the center like here:









but to the side of the bands like here:

















In my experience (until today of course, who knows tomorrow) it's a much more precise method shooting OTT.

Aiming straighter and easier.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Your tie method is how Gamekeeper John ties his bands to the pouch for OTT shooting.

In his video here, he explains how he ties for both OTT and TTF configurations.

For the method you used, go to the 1:00 mark, that's where Gamekeeper John demonstrates his OTT method.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice looking pouch ties!

Oh, the joys of fiddling with slingshots!


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I do the same for flats, check my latest slingmail post. It seems to keep things less messy for flats, especially if you're twisting the pouch at. No worrying about the "trough" pointing up or down.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks people. You're so pacient with us, newbies...


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

It is a great way if you do not twist the pouch with OTT. If you do twist just use the center tie method and flip at mount of the bands at forktips. That gives a nice result as well.

The side tie might wear out a tiny bit faster and if the bands are narrow it is harder to perform, same with thick and narrow stuff like 1mm natural or Linatex.

Have nice weekend!


----------

